# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Άρση καμποτάζ για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια...;

## Manolis888

Γεια και χαρά φίλοι θαλασσόπληκτοι.. και αν με θυμάται κανείς σόρρυ για την μεγάλη απουσία αλλά I’ ve been busy…

Επανερχόμενος για να τσεκάρω πως πάει το forum έπεσα εδώ στο κομμάτι της κρουαζιέρας και διαπίστωσα ότι το «θέμα» δεν τραβάει και πολύ ... 
Γιατί άραγε? Γιατί η χώρα που γέννησε την κρουαζιέρα δεν έχει και πολλά να πει για αυτήν πλέον?
Ειδικά σήμερα που η βιομηχανία της κρουαζιέρας αναπτύσσεται με εντυπωσιακούς ρυθμούς και επίκεντρο τη Μεσόγειο μετά τον κορεσμό της καραϊβικής ?
Γιατί φτάσαμε να έχουμε μόνο 400 έλληνες ναυτικούς απασχολούμενους σε κρουαζιερόπλοια και αυτούς με επιδότηση ? 
Γιατί δεν αφήνουμε τις εταιρείες που ελέγχουν το 80% των κρουαζιερόπλοιων παγκοσμίως να κάνουν κυκλικά δρομολόγια από τον Πειραιά?
Γιατί δεν υπάρχουν Ελληνικά Home Ports στη Μεσόγειο ?
Γιατί αρκούμαστε σε ολιγόωρες προσεγγίσεις στα ίδια επαναλαμβανόμενα λιμάνια ?
Γιατί δεν συζητάμε την άρση του καμποτάζ τώρα που η Ελληνόκτητη κρουαζιέρα που υποτίθεται ότι αυτό προστατεύει έχει εκλείψει ως είδος ?
..θέλει κανείς να το συζητήσει?   (Νίκο για φτιάξε μια ψηφοφορία να δούμε τι λεει ο κόσμος για το θέμα   :Wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Τί να πει η χώρα που γέννησε την κρουαζιέρα;;
Απλά αδιαφορεί,αυτό ξέρει να κάνει τόσα χρόνια και συνεχίζει να το κάνει.Τα λιμάνια που έχουμε δεν επαρκούν,δεν έχουν χώρους να δεχθούν τόσους επιβάτες και οχήματα.Το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να απολαμβάνουμε το οδικό δίκτυο,τα αεροδρόμια,το μετρό όμως αδιαφορούμε για τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές μας,γιατί άραγε;;;;; :Confused:

----------


## Kyriakos

> Γιατί δεν συζητάμε την άρση του καμποτάζ τώρα που η Ελληνόκτητη κρουαζιέρα που υποτίθεται ότι αυτό προστατεύει έχει εκλείψει ως είδος ?
> ..θέλει κανείς να το συζητήσει?   (Νίκο για φτιάξε μια ψηφοφορία να δούμε τι λεει ο κόσμος για το θέμα


Μπορείς να μας δώσεις πιο πολλές πληροφορίες για το θέμα?

----------


## Michael

> Απλά αδιαφορεί,αυτό ξέρει να κάνει τόσα χρόνια και συνεχίζει να το κάνει.Τα λιμάνια που έχουμε δεν επαρκούν,δεν έχουν χώρους να δεχθούν τόσους επιβάτες και οχήματα.Το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να απολαμβάνουμε το οδικό δίκτυο,τα αεροδρόμια,το μετρό όμως αδιαφορούμε για τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές μας,γιατί άραγε;;;;;


Διότι αποτελεί ένα από τα ελάχιστα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα της χώρας μας και πρέπει να φροντίζουμε με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή...!

----------


## Manolis888

> Μπορείς να μας δώσεις πιο πολλές πληροφορίες για το θέμα?




Η κρουαζιέρα γεννήθηκε στην Ελλάδα όταν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60’ η ανάπτυξη της πολιτικής αεροπορίας και των jet έκανε τα παραδοσιακά επιβατηγά πλοία να χάσουν το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της δουλειάς τους. Τα πρώτα εκείνα κρουαζιερόπλοια ήταν στην ουσία μετασκευές επιβατηγών και το αρχικό concept της κρουαζιέρας εκείνη την εποχή ήταν το ταξίδι με πολυτέλεια σε πολύ «εκλεκτούς» προορισμούς. Η κρουαζιέρα τότε ήταν ακριβή και απευθύνονταν σε πολύ περιορισμένο και εκλεκτό κοινό. Πολλές Ελληνικές εταιρείες δημιουργήθηκαν και αναπτύχθηκαν εκείνες τις πρώτες δεκαετίες αναδεικνύοντας την Ελλάδα σε 1η δύναμη σε Αμερική και αργότερα και Ευρώπη ενώ η κρουαζιέρα συνολικά συνέχισε να αναπτύσσεται παγκοσμίως με πολύ γρήγορο ρυθμό που δεν έχει καμφθεί ακόμα. Και ενώ μέχρι και τη δεκαετία το 80’ όλα πήγαιναν καλά και η Ελλάδα πρωταγωνιστούσε σε αυτή την αλματώδη ανάπτυξη η πίστη ότι η ανάπτυξη της ελληνόκτητης κρουαζιέρας οφείλονταν στον προστατευτισμό του καμποτάζ μας εμπόδισε να παρακολουθήσουμε την έκρηξη που ακολούθησε.. Οι σύγχρονες συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού επέβαλαν σημαίες ευκαιρίας και προσαρμογή του «προϊόντος» στις απαιτήσεις ολοένα και περισσότερων στρωμάτων της κύριας αγοράς πηγής που εξακολουθεί να είναι η Αμερική. Οι συνθήκες αυτές διαμόρφωσαν το σημερινό σκηνικό στο οποίο πρωταγωνιστούν 3 εταιρείες γίγαντες αμερικανικών συμφερόντων οι οποίες προέκυψαν από αλλεπάλληλες συγχωνεύσεις και εξαγορές. Η μεγαλύτερη με μερίδιο αγοράς 48% και περισσότερα από 80 πλοία είναι η Carnival και ακολουθεί η Royal Caribbean με 21% περίπου.. Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο εδώ είναι ότι το 80% της παγκόσμιας αγοράς δουλεύει με σημαίες ευκαιρίας (μη κοινοτικές) που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να πραγματοποιήσει κυκλική διαδρομή από και προς ελληνικό λιμάνι. 
Επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η Carnival όταν κατάλαβε ότι η Μεσόγειος είναι η λύση για το πρόβλημα του κορεσμού της καραϊβικής προσπάθησε πρώτα να εγκατασταθεί στην Ελλάδα το 1995 επιχειρώντας συγχώνευση με την Ηπειρωτική.. Εμείς τι κάναμε ? Πολύ απλά του στείλαμε αδιάβαστους κλείνοντας την πόρτα στα μούτρα τους με απεργίες και διαδηλώσεις για να «σώσουμε» του Έλληνες ναυτικούς από την ανεργία. Αποτέλεσμα? Η Carnival τα μάζεψε και πήγε στην Ιταλία οπού εξαγόρασε την Costa και την έκανε την ισχυρότερη εταιρεία στην Μεσόγειο. Σήμερα η Costa απασχολεί περίπου 4000 ναυτικούς δηλαδή περισσότερους από τους μισούς ναυτικούς της Ιταλίας!!!
Επιπλέον οι Ιταλοί έχοντας μετατρέψει τα  λιμάνια τους σε home ports κρουαζιερόπλοιων απολαμβάνουν πολλαπλασιαστικά οφέλη από την τροφοδοσία, την πρακτόρευση, τις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές ζώνες, τα αεροδρόμια, τα ξενοδοχεία και δεκάδες άλλους τομείς που ωφελούνται άμεσα ή έμμεσα. Και βέβαια όλα αυτά τα χρωστάνε σε εμάς που τα απορρίψαμε..
Στην Ελλάδα τι γίνεται? Τίποτα απολύτως. Αφού πιάσαμε πάτο και το απόλυτο μηδέν δώσαμε κίνητρα στην Louis Hellenic Cruises να φέρει 5 πλοία και να τα επανδρώσει με έλληνες ναυτικούς των οποίων την ασφαλιστική εισφορά sponsorαρει το Ελληνικό κράτος και έτσι έχουμε και 400 έλληνες ναυτικούς που απασχολούνται στην κρουαζιέρα... Υπολογίστε τι χάνουμε από έσοδα , υπολογίστε και τι μας στοιχίζουν οι 400 αυτές θέσεις εργασίας και εξηγήστε μου τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που προστατεύει σήμερα το καμποτάζ και ποιον ωφελεί (εκτός από τους Ιταλούς και τους Τούρκους που επίσης κάνουν κινήσεις για την δημιουργία home ports)..

----------


## Kyriakos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ήταν κατατοπιστικότατο. Νομίζω οτί τα κατάλαβα όλα.

Ουσιαστικά, (διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος) πλέον ισχύει ένα καθεστώς οπού δεν επιτρέπεται εταιρία ξένων συμφερόντων και/ή σημαίας να έχει home port σε οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι της Ελλάδας.

Και αυτό για να προστατευθούν από τον ανταγωνισμό οι εγχώριες εταιρίες. Αλλά αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει μόνο μία (?) εγχώρια εταιρία, η οποία και αυτή ήθελε να συγχωνευτεί.

Σωστά? άρα δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να προστατεύεται, ή να θέλει να προστατευτεί.




> Επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η Carnival όταν κατάλαβε ότι η Μεσόγειος είναι η λύση για το πρόβλημα του κορεσμού της καραϊβικής προσπάθησε πρώτα να εγκατασταθεί στην Ελλάδα το 1995 επιχειρώντας συγχώνευση με την Ηπειρωτική.. Εμείς τι κάναμε ? Πολύ απλά του στείλαμε αδιάβαστους κλείνοντας την πόρτα στα μούτρα τους με απεργίες και διαδηλώσεις για να «σώσουμε» του Έλληνες ναυτικούς από την ανεργία. Αποτέλεσμα? Η Carnival τα μάζεψε και πήγε στην Ιταλία οπού εξαγόρασε την Costa και την έκανε την ισχυρότερη εταιρεία στην Μεσόγειο. Σήμερα η Costa απασχολεί περίπου 4000 ναυτικούς δηλαδή περισσότερους από τους μισούς ναυτικούς της Ιταλίας!!!



Και επιπλέον, αυτοί που θα θέλανε να δουλεύουν προστατευόμενοι, αυτήν την στιγμή πεινάνε.

Θεωρώ την απάντηση αυτονόητη αν ξεφεύγεις από την "μεταχουντική σοσιαλομανία", όπως έχει εύστοχα χαρακτηριστεί....

Η δράση όμως, θα πρέπει να γίνει καταρχήν από αυτούς που θίγονται άμεσα, με υποστήριξη από τους έμμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους, που το βλέπω δύσκολο, αν κρίνω από την στάση - πολλών - ναυτικων και εργατών στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Manolis888

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα Κυριάκο με μόνη εξαίρεση ότι η μοναδική εταιρεία με ελληνικές σημαίες δεν είναι ακριβώς ελληνική αλλά κυπριακών συμφερόντων. Όχι ότι αυτό είναι κακό απλά το επισημαίνω για να καταλάβουμε όλοι ότι η αυστηρά «Ελληνόκτητη» κρουαζιέρα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πια... Τώρα για το αν η Louis έχει όντως ενδιαφέρον να συγχωνευθεί με κάποια από τις μεγάλες δεν το ξέρω και δεν έχει στην ουσία να κάνει και με το θέμα ... 
Το θέμα είναι να σταματήσουμε να διώχνουμε τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες που δεν φοράνε κοινοτικές σημαίες. 
Όσο για το home porting και το καμποτάζ ο περιορισμός που επιβάλουμε έχει να κάνει με την πραγματοποίηση κυκλικών δρομολογίων με αφετηρία και τελικό προορισμό ελληνικά λιμάνια. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για τα πλοία με μη κοινοτική σημαία να κάνουν δρομολόγιο με αφετηρία ελληνικό λιμάνι αλλά πρέπει να τελειώσει το δρομολόγιο εκτός Ελλάδας ή το αντίστροφο. Αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι οι επιβάτες αυτού του πλοίου θα πρέπει να πετάξουν σε άλλη χώρα για να αρχίσουν την κρουαζιέρα και να φύγουν από άλλη για να επιστρέψουν σπίτια τους. Το επιπλέον όμως κόστος που προκύπτει από αυτό το «σπάσιμο» της αερομεταφοράς είναι πολύ μεγάλο και καμία εταιρεία δεν το θέλει γιατί απλά κανείς δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να το πληρώσει... Και με την ευκαιρία έχει φανταστεί κανείς πόσο στοιχίζουν τα αεροπορικά εισιτήρια των 2500 επιβατών ενός mega cruise ship και πόσο στοιχίζουν οι φόροι και τα τέλη αεροδρομίου που το Ελ. Βενιζέλος δεν εισπράττει ?

----------


## Kyriakos

Ο αντίλογος ποιός είναι?

Γιατί ωραία συμφωνούμε σε αυτά, αλλά η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος ποιά είναι?

(δεν μπορώ να την δω από εδώ που κάθομαι)

----------


## olympiacos7

> Η κρουαζιέρα γεννήθηκε στην Ελλάδα όταν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60Ά η ανάπτυξη της πολιτικής αεροπορίας και των jet έκανε τα παραδοσιακά επιβατηγά πλοία να χάσουν το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της δουλειάς τους. Τα πρώτα εκείνα κρουαζιερόπλοια ήταν στην ουσία μετασκευές επιβατηγών και το αρχικό concept της κρουαζιέρας εκείνη την εποχή ήταν το ταξίδι με πολυτέλεια σε πολύ «εκλεκτούς» προορισμούς. Η κρουαζιέρα τότε ήταν ακριβή και απευθύνονταν σε πολύ περιορισμένο και εκλεκτό κοινό. Πολλές Ελληνικές εταιρείες δημιουργήθηκαν και αναπτύχθηκαν εκείνες τις πρώτες δεκαετίες αναδεικνύοντας την Ελλάδα σε 1η δύναμη σε Αμερική και αργότερα και Ευρώπη ενώ η κρουαζιέρα συνολικά συνέχισε να αναπτύσσεται παγκοσμίως με πολύ γρήγορο ρυθμό που δεν έχει καμφθεί ακόμα. Και ενώ μέχρι και τη δεκαετία το 80Ά όλα πήγαιναν καλά και η Ελλάδα πρωταγωνιστούσε σε αυτή την αλματώδη ανάπτυξη η πίστη ότι η ανάπτυξη της ελληνόκτητης κρουαζιέρας οφείλονταν στον προστατευτισμό του καμποτάζ μας εμπόδισε να παρακολουθήσουμε την έκρηξη που ακολούθησε.. Οι σύγχρονες συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού επέβαλαν σημαίες ευκαιρίας και προσαρμογή του «προϊόντος» στις απαιτήσεις ολοένα και περισσότερων στρωμάτων της κύριας αγοράς πηγής που εξακολουθεί να είναι η Αμερική. Οι συνθήκες αυτές διαμόρφωσαν το σημερινό σκηνικό στο οποίο πρωταγωνιστούν 3 εταιρείες γίγαντες αμερικανικών συμφερόντων οι οποίες προέκυψαν από αλλεπάλληλες συγχωνεύσεις και εξαγορές. Η μεγαλύτερη με μερίδιο αγοράς 48% και περισσότερα από 80 πλοία είναι η Carnival και ακολουθεί η Royal Caribbean με 21% περίπου.. Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο εδώ είναι ότι το 80% της παγκόσμιας αγοράς δουλεύει με σημαίες ευκαιρίας (μη κοινοτικές) που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να πραγματοποιήσει κυκλική διαδρομή από και προς ελληνικό λιμάνι. 
> Επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η Carnival όταν κατάλαβε ότι η Μεσόγειος είναι η λύση για το πρόβλημα του κορεσμού της καραϊβικής προσπάθησε πρώτα να εγκατασταθεί στην Ελλάδα το 1995 επιχειρώντας συγχώνευση με την Ηπειρωτική.. Εμείς τι κάναμε ? Πολύ απλά του στείλαμε αδιάβαστους κλείνοντας την πόρτα στα μούτρα τους με απεργίες και διαδηλώσεις για να «σώσουμε» του Έλληνες ναυτικούς από την ανεργία. Αποτέλεσμα? Η Carnival τα μάζεψε και πήγε στην Ιταλία οπού εξαγόρασε την Costa και την έκανε την ισχυρότερη εταιρεία στην Μεσόγειο. Σήμερα η Costa απασχολεί περίπου 4000 ναυτικούς δηλαδή περισσότερους από τους μισούς ναυτικούς της Ιταλίας!!!
> Επιπλέον οι Ιταλοί έχοντας μετατρέψει τα  λιμάνια τους σε home ports κρουαζιερόπλοιων απολαμβάνουν πολλαπλασιαστικά οφέλη από την τροφοδοσία, την πρακτόρευση, τις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές ζώνες, τα αεροδρόμια, τα ξενοδοχεία και δεκάδες άλλους τομείς που ωφελούνται άμεσα ή έμμεσα. Και βέβαια όλα αυτά τα χρωστάνε σε εμάς που τα απορρίψαμε..
> Στην Ελλάδα τι γίνεται? Τίποτα απολύτως. Αφού πιάσαμε πάτο και το απόλυτο μηδέν δώσαμε κίνητρα στην Louis Hellenic Cruises να φέρει 5 πλοία και να τα επανδρώσει με έλληνες ναυτικούς των οποίων την ασφαλιστική εισφορά sponsorαρει το Ελληνικό κράτος και έτσι έχουμε και 400 έλληνες ναυτικούς που απασχολούνται στην κρουαζιέρα... Υπολογίστε τι χάνουμε από έσοδα , υπολογίστε και τι μας στοιχίζουν οι 400 αυτές θέσεις εργασίας και εξηγήστε μου τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που προστατεύει σήμερα το καμποτάζ και ποιον ωφελεί (εκτός από τους Ιταλούς και τους Τούρκους που επίσης κάνουν κινήσεις για την δημιουργία home ports)..


ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ?
ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ... ΓΙΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΕΔΩ http://www.rhodes.com.gr/greek/modul...ticle&sid=1151

----------


## Natsios

Σε κρίσιμη καμπή βρίσκεται η υπόθεση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Zenith». Το  πλοίο με κοινοτική σημαία Μάλτας αμερικανικών συμφερόντων ξεκίνησε  κρουαζιέρες από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά χωρίς να έχει Ελληνες ναυτικούς  στο πλήρωμά του. 

Σύμφωνα με το νόμο έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα, αλλά η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική  Ομοσπονδία αντιδρά τονίζοντας ότι δεν μπορούν πλοία που  δραστηριοποιούνται στη χώρα μας να μην απασχολούν Ελληνες ναυτικούς όταν  υπάρχει ανεργία στον κλάδο. 

Μάλιστα πολλοί ναυτικοί τονίζουν ότι στην ουσία πρόκειται για τη «πρόβα  τζενεράλε» των μεγάλων εταιρειών κρουαζιέρας, προ της «επιχείρησης»  άρσης του καμποτάζ της κρουαζιέρας για πλοία με σημαίες τρίτων χωρών  (εκτός Ε.Ε.). 

Οπως υπογραμμίζουν και στο παρελθόν ήρθαν πλοία με σημαίες χωρών Ε.Ε.  για να κάνουν κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά, αλλά μετά από  διαβουλεύσεις με τη ΠΝΟ προσελάμβαναν και Ελληνες ναυτικούς στα  πληρώματά τους.

Σημειώνεται ότι στο υπουργείο Οικονομίας Ανταγωνιστικότητας και  Ναυτιλίας έχει συσταθεί μια επιτροπή που εξετάζει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα  της άρσης του καμποτάζ αλλά και μια σειρά επιμέρους θεμάτων που  απασχολούν το θαλάσσιο τουρισμό. 

Η πρώτη εκτίμηση ήταν ότι σε βάθος τριμήνου η επιτροπή θα είχε  ολοκληρώσει το έργο της, αλλά σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν», ειδικά για  την άρση του καμποτάζ θα υπάρξει καθυστέρηση. 

Υπέρ της κατάργησης του καμποτάζ, εκτός από τις μεγάλες εταιρείες  κρουαζιέρας του εξωτερικού, έχει ταχθεί και το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο της  Ελλάδος, και ο Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Επιβατηγού Ναυτιλίας. 

Και οι δύο φορείς εκτιμούν ότι η Ελλάδα θα κερδίσει από την άρση του  καμποτάζ πάνω από ένα δισ. ευρώ ετησίως, ενώ κάνουν και λόγο για  νομοθετική ρύθμιση πρόσληψης περίπου 30  Ελλήνων ναυτικών σε κάθε ένα  από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια με σημαίες τρίτων χωρών που θα δραστηριοποιούνται  στη χώρα.  

Η Ένωση Επιχειρήσεων Ναυτιλίας (ΕΕΝ) τάσσεται υπέρ της άμεσης άρσης του  καμποτάζ υπό έναν όρο όμως. «Όλα τα επιβατηγά ελληνικά πλοία  (κρουαζιερόπλοια, διεθνών πλόων και ακτοπλοϊκά) να έχουν ίσα δικαιώματα  και υποχρεώσεις με αυτά των κοινοτικών και μη συναδέλφων τους  πλοιοκτητών σε θέματα επάνδρωσης και επιδότησης εργοδοτικών εισφορών».  

Στον αντίποδα η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία θεωρεί ότι τυχόν άρση του  καμποτάζ είναι αιτία πολέμου για τους Ελληνες ναυτικούς.

*Το «Zenith»* 

Πριν από το πρώτο ταξίδι, που τελικά πραγματοποιήθηκε από το λιμάνι του  Πειραιά στις 29 Μαρτίου, η ΠΝΟ ζήτησε να προσληφθούν περίπου 110 Ελληνες  ναυτικοί, και οι εκπρόσωποι του πλοίου δεσμεύτηκαν να απαντήσουν μέχρι  τις 12 Απριλίου. 

Είχε προηγηθεί ένας μαραθώνιος συναντήσεων των εκπροσώπων του πλοίου με  κυβερνητικά στελέχη, από τα οποία ζητούσαν τη προστασία του πλοίου από  τυχόν παρέμβαση της ΠΝΟ για να το σταματήσει. 

Υπογράμμιζαν ότι: «Παρά το σχετικό νόμο που δεν δεσμεύει την  πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία να προσλαμβάνει Ελληνες ναυτικούς, αλλά να  ακολουθεί τη σύνθεση που ορίζει το κράτος σημαίας, λάβαμε φαξ από την  ΠΝΟ που ζητεί τη στελέχωση του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου και με Ελληνες  ναυτεργάτες. 

Στην ουσία, όπως μας ανακοινώθηκε έπειτα από συνάντησή μας με την ΠΝΟ, η  τελευταία πρόκειται να προβεί σε εκτεταμένες κινητοποιήσεις σε  περίπτωση άρνησης, κάτι το οποίο κρίνεται ως παράλογο και  αντιδεοντολογικό. Είναι επίσης άξιο να αναφερθεί ότι το group της Royal  Caribbean, στο οποίο όπως προαναφέραμε ανήκει η Pullmantur Cruises,  σήμερα απασχολεί περίπου 1.100 Ελληνες ναυτικούς, χωρίς να υποχρεούται  από κανέναν κανονισμό».

Ο γ.γ. της ΠΝΟ, Γιάννης Χαλάς, είχε απαντήσει: «Παρότι ισχύει από την  Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση ότι η νομοθεσία της σημαίας είναι αυτή που λαμβάνεται  υπόψη για τη σύνθεση, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ανέργους ναυτικούς  και να μην κοιτάμε πώς θα τους βρούμε εργασία. 

Η νομοθεσία της σημαίας δεν απαγορεύει να υπάρχουν ναυτικοί της Ε.Ε. Θα  ήταν παράλογο αν εμείς ως εκπρόσωποι των Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών δεν είχαμε  ως βασικό στόχο μας να καταπολεμήσουμε την ανεργία που υπάρχει στην  ελληνική ναυτεργατική οικογένεια. Ας επιλέξουν στο πλήρωμα και από τους  δικούς μας. Δεν είπαμε να είναι όλοι Ελληνες, αλλά ένα ποσοστό». 

Τελικά έπειτα από παρεμβάσεις του προέδρου και διευθύνοντος συμβούλου  του ΟΛΠ, Γιώργου Ανωμερίτη, συμβούλων της ΥΠΟΙΑΝ, Λούκας Κατσέλη, και  του γ.γ. Ναυτιλιακής Πολιτικής του υπουργείου, Γιώργου Βλάχου, οι δύο  πλευρές συναντήθηκαν και συμφώνησαν το κρουαζιερόπλοιο να ξεκινήσει τις  κρουαζιέρες με την πλευρά της πλοιοκτησίας να πρέπει να απαντήσει αν θα  προσλάβει περίπου 110 Ελληνες ναυτικούς στο πλοίο.

Η ΠΝΟ τονίζει ότι περιμένει άμεση θετική απάντηση μέχρι την προσεχή  Δευτέρα, ενώ οι εκπρόσωποι του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα έχουν απαντήσει ότι θα  έρθει στη χώρα μας στέλεχος της εταιρείας από την Ισπανία μετά τις 12  Απριλίου 2010 για να εξετάσει το θέμα.

Αναφορικά με το υπουργείο Οικονομίας Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας,  δεν έχει λάβει ακόμα ξεκάθαρη θέση, και οι προσπάθειες που γίνονται από  το ΥΠΟΙΑΝ είναι στο πλαίσιο εξεύρεσης συναινετικής λύσης.

Πηγη: Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα πω την άποψη μου .Πιστευω οτι Έλληνας ναυτικός είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους που υπάρχουν στην αγορά αυτήν την στιγμή και κολαούζο δεν θέλει .
Με το ζόρι παντρειά λένε στο χωριό μου δεν γίνεται !
Από να αγριεύουμε κάθε φορά και να απειλούμε ότι δεν θα επιτρέψουμε ,και θα κάνουμε το ένα και το άλλο, μονό κακό κάνει !Τα προβλήματα λύνονται με διάλογο και διπλωματία ,που έπρεπε να είχαμε αρχίσει πολύ πριν ξεκινήσει η σεζόν !
Ο Πειραιάς πρέπει να γίνει το κέντρο τις κρουαζιέρας στην ανατολική μεσόγειο !Διαφορετικά θα μαραζώσουμε ,όπως έγινε και με τις εταιρίες που ήρθαν να επενδύσουν στην Ελλάδα και έφυγαν νύχτα !!!ΤΕΛΟΣ
Ο ΈΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΦΤΩΧΟΣ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΗΣ, ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ! :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Την άρση του στην κρουαζιέρα έως τα τέλη Μαίου ανήγγειλε ο πρωθυπουργός 
σήμερα στον σύνδεσμο τουριστικών επιχειρήσεων  !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Επιτέλους το θυμήθικάαααααννν..........αντε γιατί πολλά εχουμε χάσει ήδη κ δεν μας πάίρνει να λέμε ΟΧΙ σε επενδύσεις!!

----------


## cruiser

LOIPON EGINE ARSH TOU KAMPOTAZ !!!! KAI META?
KAT ARCAS  SUMFWNW ME THN APOFASH TOU PROQUPOURGOU.
ALLA GIA NA APLWSH H KOUBENTA QELW NA QESW MERIKA RHTORIKA
ERWTHMATA.
SE PIA LIMANIA QA ERQOUN KAI ME PIES UPODOMES QA GINOUN TA 
LIMANIA MAS  HOME PORT???
STON PEIRAIA ???? MPOREI KAPOIOS NA FANTASTH  3  MEGA SHIPS 
STON PEIRAIA NA KANOUN EPIBIBASH -APOBIBASH ??
SE PIO TERMINAL ???  ME TI  SECURITY PORT ??? ME TI LUGGAGE HANDLING?? 
ECETE  PAEI STHN MPARSELONA??? H SE KAPIO ALLO ISPANIKO 
LIMANI??? NA DEITE UPODOMES!!!
ANTE TWRA NA BALOUME KAI ALLA ELLHNIKA LIMANIA PIO THN 
RODO??? H TO HRAKLEIO ??? 
TO KOUSANTASI  EINAI TO PIO AKRIBO LIMANI ( PERSINES TIMES GIA 
APLH PROSEGGHSH 11000 USD) ALLA PARECEI UPHRESIES KAI ASFALEIA!!!!
LOIPON EIMAI STHN KOURAZIERA APO THN DEKAETIA TO 80 KAI ECW 
DEI OLES TIS ALLAGES , MONO STHN ELLADA DEN BLEPAME H DEN 
QELAME NA DOUME !!!
QA ANAFERW TO PIO APLO PROTINANE STO DHMO PEIRAIA NA BALH 
ENA LEWFOREIO APO TO TERMINAL STO KENTRO TOU PEIRAIA STHN AGORA KAI TO 
PROBLHMA EINAI POIOS QA PLHRWSH KAI ME POIO FOREA KAI KATI
TETOIA TRELLA OTAN APO ENA PLOIO 2000 EPIBATWN KAI 800 
PLHRWMA ENA MEGALO POSOSTO QELOUN NA PANE STHN AGORA KAI DEN XEROUN POU EINAI !!!!!
ECW KAI ALLA  KAI QA PROSPAQHSW NA BALW FWTOGRAFIES APO 
LIMANIA EDW THS MESOGEIOU GIA NA DOUME TI ECEI GINH KAI TI 
KANOUME EMEIS !!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Για ριξτε μια ματια εδω.
http://www.skai.gr/articles/news/gre...πλοία26042010/
Θαυμαστε τους λοιπον.
Λιγοι κοπριτες που ετσι μαθαν εμπιδιζουν την προσεγγιση του Zenith.
Και μην βγει κανεις να πει οτι λεω κοπριτες τους ναυτικους.
Λεω για καποιους που ετσι μαθανε να κανουν οτι γουσταρουν.
Και αμα θες να απεργησεις. Που αλλου ομως στον κοσμο εμποδιζεις ολλους τους υπολοιπους να εργαστουν να κινηθουν και να νεκρωσουν καθε δραστηριοτητα.
Θα βγουν και θα πουν οτι ειναι το μονο οπλο που εχουν για να ακουστουν τα αιτηματα τους. Μπα πολυ εξυπνο αλλη μια Ελληνικη πατεντα.
Βαρεθηκα να ακουω συντριπτικες μειοψηφιες να λενε οτι αγωνιζονται και εκφραζουν τους αγροτες, τους εργατες, τους ναυτικους, τους φοιτητες τους Ελληνες σε τελικη αναλυση. Τον εαυτο τους και μονο και περα βρεχει.
Και κατι ακομα. Μπορει να βγει κανενας και να πει η πληοψηφια του συνδικαλιστικου κινηματος (αν και απο οτι εχει αποδειχθει και οι μειοψηφιες μπορουν να κανουν οτι θελουν ) ετσι αποφασισε.
Εγω θα πω κατι αλλο. Σε συγκεκριμενο συνδικαλιστικο χωρο βλεπω οτι σχεδον καθε μερα κανουν κινητοποιησεις. Και εντελως τυχαια βλεπω καθε φορα τις ιδιες φατσες. Ειτε προκειται για το Καμποταζ ειτε για τον ΟΛΠ ειτε για τα μετρα ειτε για την ανεργεια.
Μα καλα ποτε δουλευουν αυτοι ;;;;;;
Εκτος βεβαια αν μας πουν οτι εργαζονται για το καλο των εργαζομενων.
Ξυπνανε δηλαδη και λενε.
"Γυναικα φευγω παω στη δουλεια. Παω να αγωνιστω για τους εργατες και για τον λαο...."
Κολλανε και ενσημα;
Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτος που με εμποδιζει να παω στη δουλεια μου τον πληρωνω εγω για να προστατευει τα... "συμφεροντα" μου;;;
Αν ειναι ετσι να θυσιαστω και εγω και να γινω ενας απο αυτους....

----------


## vinman

> Για ριξτε μια ματια εδω.
> http://www.skai.gr/articles/news/gre...πλοία26042010/
> Θαυμαστε τους λοιπον.
> Λιγοι κοπριτες που ετσι μαθαν εμπιδιζουν την προσεγγιση του Zenith.
> Και μην βγει κανεις να πει οτι λεω κοπριτες τους ναυτικους.
> Λεω για καποιους που ετσι μαθανε να κανουν οτι γουσταρουν.
> Και αμα θες να απεργησεις. Που αλλου ομως στον κοσμο εμποδιζεις ολλους τους υπολοιπους να εργαστουν να κινηθουν και να νεκρωσουν καθε δραστηριοτητα.
> Θα βγουν και θα πουν οτι ειναι το μονο οπλο που εχουν για να ακουστουν τα αιτηματα τους. Μπα πολυ εξυπνο αλλη μια Ελληνικη πατεντα.
> Βαρεθηκα να ακουω συντριπτικες μειοψηφιες να λενε οτι αγωνιζονται και εκφραζουν τους αγροτες, τους εργατες, τους ναυτικους, τους φοιτητες τους Ελληνες σε τελικη αναλυση. Τον εαυτο τους και μονο και περα βρεχει.
> ...


.

+1000 στη δημοσίευση του Αντώνη...

----------


## Rocinante

Όπως δήλωσε στο ΣΚΑΪ ο πρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας, Γιάννης Χαλάς, οι απεργοί θα επιτρέψουν την αποβίβαση των τουριστών, όχι όμως και την επιβίβασή τους. 
Μπραβο ρε παλικαρα. Σε ευχαριστουμε για οτι κανεις για τη χωρα.
Και ξερεις εσυ δεν θα σε αφησουμε ετσι.
Στις επομενες εκλογες θα μπεις σε καποια λιστα.....

----------


## emerald

Στο παρακάτω link οι δηλώσεις του ατζέντη του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Ζenith, Μιχάλη Νομικού σε εκπομπή του skai.

http://www.skai.gr/player/tv/?mmid=112477

----------


## AegeanIslands

Για να υπαρξει μια ρεαλιστικη προσεγγιση αυτου του σημαντικου αυτου κεφαλαιου για την Ναυτιλια και την Οικονομια της χωρας ωφειλουμε καταρχην και πριν απο καθε αλλο να παραδεχτουμε οτι μεχρι σημερα δεν υπηρξε στοιχειωδης προσεγγιση με πολιτικες πρωτοβουλιες στο θεμα Nαυτιλια-Τουρισμος – Προβολη – Κρουαζιερα κλπ.
Και βρισκομαστε ξαφνικα στο σταυροδρομι «Αρση Καμποταζ».Δηλαδη δυνατοτητα κυκλικου ταξιδιου πλοιου με ξενη σημαια με αφετηρια και τερματισμο σε Ελληνικο Λιμανι.
Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον αν καποιος μπορουσε να απαριθμισει εμπεριστατομενα τις αρνητικες συνεπειες και της αντιρησεις αυτης της αποφασης της Κυβερνησης χωρις λαικιστικες προφασεις με ρεαλιστικα επιχειρηματα γιατι προσωπικα τον Προεδρο της ΠΕΠΕΝ δεν τον καταλαβαινω.
Τελος παντων, ας κανουμε μια συνοπτικη προσπαθεια (post to post) να αντιληφθουμε σε τι επιπεδο οργανωσης βρισκεται η χωρα μας για να ανταποκριθει σε ενα τετοιο ενδεχωμενο.
1) *Λιμανια-Υποδομες*
Ο Πειραιας θεωρειται παροχημενος και υπο προυποθεσεις ακαταλληλος για να υποδεχτει ταυτοχρονα μεγαλο αριθμο πλοιων μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας. 
1.554.747 επιβατες διακινηθηκαν το 2008 μεσω Πειραια με τα τελευταια 2ετη συνεχους αυξησης 20 κ 30% και παρολαυτα προσπαθω να θυμηθω την τελευταια 5ετια ενα αξιολογο εργο βελτιωσης στο Κεντρικο Λιμενα και δεν βρισκω.
Μια προθεση – ιδεα να δημιουργηθει ενα λιμανι στο Φαληρο αποκλειστικα για Κρουαζιεροπλοια (να απαγγιαζει και στο Νοτια) δεν ευδοκιμησε για αγνωστους λογους.
Μια προταση που θα εδινε πολλες λυσεις και θα αντιμετωπιζε πολλα προβληματα.
Σκεφτειτε,η κινηση των κρουαζιεροπλοιων θα ηταν απροσκοπτη με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.
Επιπλεον τα δεκαδες λεωφορεια που μεταφερουν τους εκδρομεις των πλοιων (Ακροπολη-Σουνιο-Αεροδρομειο ) δεν μπλοκαρονται στην εισοδο της πολης αφου ειτε απο παραλιακη ειτε απο ποταμι φτανουν αμεσα και ευκολα στο Φαληρο. 

Πιο πανω ο φιλος συμφορουμιτης ανεφερε ενα χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα ανικανοτητας του κρατους με το Λεωφορειο που δεν αναλαμβανει κανενας φορεας να δρομολογησει.Οσοι εχουν ταξιδεψει σε διαφορα λιμανια της Μεσογειου αλλα και της Αμερικης μην αναφερω της καραιβικης και στενοχωρηθουμε θα εχει μπει σΆενα shuttle bus απο το τερματικο σταθμο προς το κεντρο της πολης.
Κι ομως αυτο το στοιχειωδες δεν ειναι κανεις φορεας –Δημοτικη Αρχη,Οργανισμος Λιμενα,Νομαρχεια- σε θεση να αντιληφθει τη σημασια του.
Επειδη ομως το θεμα ειναι πολυσυνθετο και για να μην κουραζουμε με μεγαλα ποστ θα επανελθουμε!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακόμη και σε αυτήν την παλαιολιθική εποχή που επικρατεί στο λιμάνι , που δεν προσφέρει απόλυτος τίποτα στον : επιβάτη ,πλήρωμα ,πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ,κτλ .... σε αυτό το λιμάνι θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν τα ταξίδια τους κάποιες εταιρίες .Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν είχαμε και τις στοιχειώδεις υποδομές !!!
Γέρασα ,και ακόμη και σήμερα βλέπω τις ίδιες φάτσες στα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα των ναυτικών , που έβλεπα πριν 25 χρόνια !!! :Sad:

----------


## vinman

> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]
> Γέρασα ,και ακόμη και σήμερα βλέπω τις ίδιες φάτσες στα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα των ναυτικών , που έβλεπα πριν 25 χρόνια !!!


Λογικό είναι Κώστα να βλέπεις τις ίδιες φάτσες...είναι γλυκιά η καρέκλα...και αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους τους επαγγελματικούς χώρους...

----------


## cruiser

> Ακόμη και σε αυτήν την παλαιολιθική εποχή που επικρατεί στο λιμάνι , που δεν προσφέρει απόλυτος τίποτα στον : επιβάτη ,πλήρωμα ,πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ,κτλ .... σε αυτό το λιμάνι θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν τα ταξίδια τους κάποιες εταιρίες .Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν είχαμε και τις στοιχειώδεις υποδομές !!!
> Γέρασα ,και ακόμη και σήμερα βλέπω τις ίδιες φάτσες στα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα των ναυτικών , που έβλεπα πριν 25 χρόνια !!!


KAT  ARCAS  OI KURIOI  AUTOI  DEN EINAI NAUTIKOI  !!! KAI AN EINAI  QELW NA DW
 TO NAUTIKO TOUS FULADIO  NA DW POSH UPHRESIA ECOUN STH QALASSA!!!
ENA ECW NA PW  OTI  H PNO  KAQWS KAI OLA TA EPIMEROUS NAUTIKA SWMATEIA 
EINAI APAXIWMENA APO TOUS NAUTIKOUS !!! SE OPOIA PARATAXH  ANIKOUN  KAI AN KAPOIOS ECEI ANTIRISH NA TO PEI!!! 
UPARCOUN SWMATEIA SFRAGIDA  KAI ECOUN LOGW UPARXHS  GIA NA KRATOUNTAI KAPOIES ISOROPIES STH PNO.
SCETIKA  ME THN ARSH TOU KAPOTAZ  NAI EINAI EPODUNO GIA TOUS NAUTIKOUS 
KAI EDW QELW TA SWMATEIA !! TI EKANAN OLA AUTA TA CRONIA??
SE OLOUS HTAN GNWSTO OTI ARGA H GRHGORA TO KAPOTAZ QA TELIWSH QA EPREPE NA ERGASTOUN OLOI STHN KATEUQHNSH NA PROSARMOSTOUN STA KAINOURGIA 
DEDOMENA KAI OCI SE STEIRA ANTIPARAQESH .
DHLADH OTAN H KARNIBAL  HRQE STH ELLADA HQELE NA KATASTREYEI TOUS 
ELLHNES NAUTIKOUS ??? KAI DHLADH OI ITALOI XEPOULHQHKAN OTAN PHGE H 
KARNIBAL KAI PHRE THN KOSTA  KAI  ECTISE KAINOURGIA PLOIA KAI EBALE 
ITALIKH SHMAIA??
PWS QA ME PEISOUN AUTOI OI KURIOI  OTAN HRQE H KARNIBAL ELEGAN  DIAFORA
FAIDRA???
GI A MENA H STASH TOUS DEN EINAI EKTOS TOPOU KAI  CRONOU  ALLA KAI UPOPTH
DEN  XERW AN KAPOIOS  ECEI KANEI DIALOGO ME ENAN APO TOU KURIOUS 
SUNDUKALISTES , EITE EINA SE ALLH EPOCH  H EINAI BLAKES !!! 
AN KAPOIOS APO TOUS KURIOUS  PARAKOLOUQH TO FOROUM QA HQELA MIA 
GNWMH !!

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή τα 2-3 καραβάκια που μείνανε στον Πειραιά και έχουν ακομα Ελληνική σημαία, να τα διώξουμε κι'αυτά ! Τόσα χρόνια που δεν τόλμησε κανενας να πειραξει το καμποταζ, ημασταν εκτος τόπου και χρόνου, ενω τωρα θα γίνει ο Πειραιάς η γη της επαγγελίας και δεν θα πλημμυρίσουμε στο χρήμα...

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Cruiser
Ποιος να μιλησει απ αυτους; Και τι να πει;
Αυτοι δεν ξερουν να μιλουν, τους λενε τι θα πουν.
Ασε θα τα πω εγω για αυτους το εχω μαθει απ εξω το ποιημα.
Απλως αλλαζεις τη σειρα σε καποις λεξεις......
*ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΘΟΥΝ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΟ ΣΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΟΥΤΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΙΚΟΥ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ.*
*ΣΤΙΣ ΕΝΤΟΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟΥ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΔΝΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΝΤΟΠΙΩΝ ΥΠΟΤΕΛΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ. ΣΤΗΝ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΜΟΝΟΔΡΟΜΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΥΠΑΚΟΗ. Η ΑΡΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΑΦΟΠΛΑΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ.*
Δεν ξερω την ανακοινωση που εχουν βγαλει αλλα καπως ετσι δεν θα ειναι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cruiser

> Δηλαδή τα 2-3 καραβάκια που μείνανε στον Πειραιά και έχουν ακομα Ελληνική σημαία, να τα διώξουμε κι'αυτά ! Τόσα χρόνια που δεν τόλμησε κανενας να πειραξει το καμποταζ, ημασταν εκτος τόπου και χρόνου, ενω τωρα θα γίνει ο Πειραιάς η γη της επαγγελίας και δεν θα πλημμυρίσουμε στο χρήμα...


FILE ECEIS  DIKAIO !!!! ALLA STO LEW  KAI AUTA TA 2 -3 KARABAKIA 
NOMOTELIAKA QA EXAFANISTOUN ME KAPOTAZ H CWRIS KAPOTAZ.
TO QEMA EINAI MEGALO KAI QA PREPEI NA TO DOUME STHN SWSTH 
DIASTASH.
KAI TO QEMA TWN NAUTIKWN EINAI MIA PARAMETROS !!! KAI EDW FAINETAI 
PWS TA SWMATIA DEN KANOUN TIPOTA!! PARA MONO OTAN O KOMPOS 
FTASH STO CTENI.
DEN  QA EPREPE NA ECOUN KANEI PROTASEIS KAI PROETOIMASIA PRIN 
FTASOUME EDW.
KAI  ROTAW  UPARCOUN  PLHRWMATA NA EPANDRWSOUN PLOIA ???
QELW SOBARH APANTHSH  !!! KAI ENOW EPAGGELMATIES  SE OLES 
TIS EIDIKOTHTES!!!  UPARCOUN MAGEIROI ??? 
SHMERA SE OLES TIS MEGALES  ETAIRIES OI ARCIMAGEIROI EINAI 
EURWPAIOI  H AMERIKANOI  KAI MHN MOU PEITAI PLHRWNONTAI 
ME TRITOKOSMIKA MISQOLOGEIA!!!! ANAFERW TOUS MAGEIROUS 
GIATI XERW UPARCEI PROBLHMA.
ALLA KAI SE ALLES  EIDIKOTHTES !! LEME OI ELLHNES NAUTIKOI EINAI
OI KALHTEROI !!! MHPWS NA LEME HTAN OI KALHTEROI !!!
KAI DEN FTAINE OI NAUTIKOI ALLA AUTOI OI KURIOI KAI OLES OI
KUBERNHSEIS POU DEN EKANAN TIPOTA AUTA TA CRONIA.
QETW ERWTHMATA GIA TO QEMA GIA NA APLWSH KOUBENTA  
ECEI POLLA EPIPEDA TO QEMA KAI OI NAUTIKOI EINAI ENA APO AUTA.
KAI EGW NAUTIKOS EIMAI KAI ME PLHTH AMMESA ALLA QELW NA EIMAI KAI REALISTHS.

----------


## fotini86

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!

Αφορμη για να γραψω σε αυτο το τοπικ σταθηκε μια βολτα μου σημερα το πρωι στην Ακτη Μιαουλη. Εντυπωσιαστηκα με τους τουριστες και ποσο μαλλον με αυτο το ελαφρυ ντυσιμο και την καλτσα μεχρι το γονατο! χαχα ειχα καιρο να αντικρυσω αυτην την εικονα...

Στο φλεγον θεμα τωρα...Νομιζω πως ειναι καιρος να καταλαβουμε πως ειναι στην νοοτροπια του Ελληνα αυτου του ειδους η αντιμετωπιση και συμφωνω απολυτα με τον rocinante πως οι ανθρωποι που εμποδιζουν και δυσχαιρενουν την λειτουργια και την ροη καποιων πραγματων δεν ειναι εργαζομενοι αλλα καποιοι συνδικαλιστες που διεκδικουν δικα τους και μονο συμφεροντα. Ποιος υπαλληλος του Ιδ. τομεα κατεβαινει σε πορειες και στασεις εργασιας; Αληθεια τωρα νοιαστηκαν για την αρση του καμποταζ;;Δεν ηξεραν οτι εδω που φτασαμε καποια στιγμη θα γινοταν και αυτο;;; Τωρα καταλαβαν ποσο σοβαρο ηταν και ειναι το θεμα του καμποταζ;;

Δεν ειναι οτι συμφωνω απολυτα με την αρση του καμποταζ αλλα δεν γινεται και διαφορετικα αφου με σωστη διαχειριση καποιοι θα δουν τα κερση τους να αυξανονται. Επισης απο την στιγμη που σαν χωρα αποφασισαμε να μπουμε στην οικογενεια της Ευρωζωνης ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να ακολουθουμε και να συμπεριφερομαστε οπως και οι υπολοιπες χωρες αυτης της οικεγενειας. 

Επισης σε μια απο τις ωραιες εκπομπες της κρατικης τηλεορασης μια καθηγητρια εδινε την δικη της πινελια στο ολο θεμα με την οικονομικη κριση και μεσα σε ολα αυτα τονισε κατι πολυ σωστο "Οι Ελβετοι λεει, μη εχοντας κατι να αναδειξουν σαν χωρα ανακαλυψαν τα ρολογια και φημιζονται για αυτα και εμεις σαν ελληνες που την λυση την εχουμε μπροστα μας (τουρισμος +ναυτιλια) κοιταμε να κανουμε τα παντα για να τα διαλυσουμε".

Ελεος.... και ντροπη

----------


## emerald

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!Θα συμφωνήσω με Rocinante και Φωτεινή. Όντως η άρση του καμποτάζ *ίσως* να συμβάλλει στην οικονομία μας και να μας βγάλει από το αδιέξοδο. Είναι από όλους γνωστό, οτι ο τουρισμός και η ναυτιλία είναι οι μόνες "βιομηχανίες" που στηρίζουν τη χώρα και δυστυχώς, χωρίς οργάνωση και υποδομές δεν μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τον πλούτο που έχουμε. Όσο για τις συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις οι απόψεις διίστανται και βρίσκομαι κι εγώ σε μεγάλο δίλημμα. Ο κάθε εργαζόμενος θέλει να καλυφθούν οι απαιτήσεις του και να προστατευθούν τα συμφεροντά του και το θεωρώ δίκαιο από τη μία. Όμως η στάση διαφόρων  σωματείων και οργανώσεων αποδεικνύει οτι εξυπηρετούνται συμφέροντα λίγων και το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να προκαλέσουν τον ανάλογο "τζερτζελέ" και τίποτε άλλο. Δε θέλω να βγάζω αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα βέβαια, απλά κρίνω από αυτά που βλέπω και διαβάζω. Εύχομαι να είμαι λάθος.. Απογοητεύομαι από τη μία με τη στάση και την απραξία των υπεύθυνων κάθε τομέα (τουρισμού, ναυτιλίας η και αλλού) που αποσκοπούν στο εύκολο κέρδος αλλά και από τις οργανώσεις που δρούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Μήπως όμως φταίμε κι εμείς που τα δεχόμαστε όλα αυτά και παραμένουμε απλοί παρατηρητές;Δεν ξέρω, ίσως και μπορεί..Συγνώμμη αν σας κούρασα, απλά ήθελα να εκφράσω την απογοήτευσή μου με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν. Επίσης απολογούμαι αν έδωσα πολιτική τροπή στο θέμα, απελπισμένος Έλλην πολίτης βλέπετε...Αν αυτό θίγει τους κανόνες του φόρουμ μπορείτε να διαγράψετε το ποστ και οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση δεκτή. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fotini86

Και πως ζηταμε την μη αρση του καμποταζ οταν η ελληνικη σημαια δεν ειναι καθολου ανταγωνιστικη;;;

μπορειτε να διαβασετε και παρακατω το αρθρο της ναυτεμπορικης που δημοσιευθηκε σημερα

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1807978

----------


## despo

Εφ'όσον τα 'σερβίρουν' οι διάφοροι αρμόδιοι οπως τους αρέσουν, τότε τα σχόλια ειναι περιττά. Τα περι ανταγωνιστικότητας τα ακούω εδω και χρόνια, διότι σκοπός 
των επιχειρηματιών ειναι να έχουν κατ'αρχήν σημαία ΟΧΙ Ελληνική και απο κει και πέρα να έχουν μεν Ελληνες αξιωματικους που πράγματι ειναι περιζήτητοι και κατώτερο πλήρωμα Κογκολέζους, Σομαλους, Φιλιππινέζους, Πακιστανους και απο οποια αλλη κράτη μπορουν να βρουν πληρώματα μπιρ-μπαρα. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη θεωρία ειναι σίγουρα εκ του πονηρού και ο μοναδικός σκοπός τους ειναι να πλημμυρίσουν ΚΑΙ τα πλοία αυριο κιολας ακομα και τα ακτοπλοικα με φτηνό εργατικό προσωπικό.

----------


## Rocinante

Σε απαντηση των αποψεων των cruiser και despo επιτρεψτε μου μια τοποθετηση.
Η εποχη που ενα μεσος εισοδηματιας ειχε την δυνατοτητα να πραγματοποιησει μια κρουαζιερα εχει απομακρυνθει λογω της παγκοσμιας οικονομικης κρισης. Αυτοι που εχουν πλεον την δυνατοτητα να το κανουν ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝ ανωτερη ποιοτητα. H εποχη και αυτο αφορα και γενικα τον Ελληνικο τουρισμο που πεταγαμε σε καποιους μια Σαλατα κανα μπουζουκι και ηλιοβασιλεματα πεθανε.....
Αυτο που θελουν οι ταξιδιωτες ειναι πολλα πραγματα οπως ανεση, εξυπηρετηση, αυστηρη τηρηση των χρονοδιαγραματων, καλο service.
Γιαυτο λοιπον αν καποιος απο τους επιχειρηματιες οπως λες despo αποφασισουν ειδικα στον τομεα της κρουαζιερας να περικοψουν δαπανες προσλαμβανοντας Κογκολεζους πακιστανους και Σομαλους το μονο που θα καταφερουν ειναι να δουν τα πλοια τους δεμενα γιατι η ενημερωση που υπαρχει ειναι ευκολη για εναν που θελει να πραγματοποιησει μια κρουαζιερα για να ψαξει αν αξιζει να κανει το Α ταξιδι με την Χ εταιρεια.
Ξερει πλεον οτι ενα ταξιδιωτικο γραφειο θα του ταξει τα παντα αλλα δεν θα αρκεστει σε λογια.
Απο την αλλη βεβαια δεν ειναι και τοσο σιγουρο οτι προσλαμβανοντας Ελληνικο πληρωμα εξασφαλιζεις την ποιοτητα....
Το θεμα λοιπον στο μελλον οπως το βλεπω θα ειναι να δουλευει αυτος που δουλευει ΣΩΣΤΑ.
Βεβαια καποιοι απο τους αγαπημενους μου συνδικαλιστες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  πολυ θα ηθελαν πιστευω, να υπηρχε και στις προσληψεις πληρωματων επετηριδα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Και κατι ασχετο. Καποιες απο τις συμπαθεις φατσες που ουρλιαζαν χτες μπροστα στους καταπληκτους ταξιδιωτες του Zenith εθεαθησαν σημερα στο κεντρο κατα την διαρκεια της συγκεντρωσης των εργαζομενων των μεσων μαζικης μεταφορας ....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ποιος πληρωνει αυτον τον μεταφερομενο στρατο;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Ασε roci η υποθεση βρωμάει...
Θα αρχίσουν και σε εσένα τα τηλεφωνήματα εκφοβησμού...
Απο την μία το κράτος απατεώνας και απο την άλλη οι τραμπούκοι και τεμπέληδες
Στην μέση εμεις...

----------


## Rocinante

> Ασε roci η υποθεση βρωμάει...
> Θα αρχίσουν και σε εσένα τα τηλεφωνήματα εκφοβησμού...
> Απο την μία το κράτος απατεώνας και απο την άλλη οι τραμπούκοι και τεμπέληδες
> Στην μέση εμεις...


 Ελα ομως που ξερω και εγω τα τηλεφωνα τους... :Wink: 
Βλεπεις τους γνωρισα καποτε στο παρελθον.
Και αυτους και πολλους αλλους.

----------


## despo

Αν νομίζετε οτι οι οποιες κινητοποιήσεις γίνονται είτε για πλάκα, ειτε για να προβληθούν κάποιοι κατευθυνόμενοι συνδικαλιστές, μαλλον είστε εκτος πραγματικότητας. Εδω κοντεύουμε να γίνουμε ξένοι μέσα στην ίδια την πατρίδα μας, ξεχαρβαλώνονται θεμελιώδη εργασιακά δικαιώματα και οι οποιες κινητοποιήσεις που λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν, θα τις χαρακτηρίσουμε δήθεν ως πλήγμα για τον τουρισμό μας η' οτι δήθεν δυσφημούμαστε πού ?. Σε αυτούς που επιζητούν τη χρεωκοπία μας όσο το δυνατό πιο γρήγορα ?. Ελεος πιά !!!

----------


## vinman

> Αν νομίζετε οτι οι οποιες κινητοποιήσεις γίνονται είτε για πλάκα, ειτε για να προβληθούν κάποιοι κατευθυνόμενοι συνδικαλιστές, μαλλον είστε εκτος πραγματικότητας. Εδω κοντεύουμε να γίνουμε ξένοι μέσα στην ίδια την πατρίδα μας, ξεχαρβαλώνονται θεμελιώδη εργασιακά δικαιώματα και οι οποιες κινητοποιήσεις που λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν, θα τις χαρακτηρίσουμε δήθεν ως πλήγμα για τον τουρισμό μας η' οτι δήθεν δυσφημούμαστε πού ?. Σε αυτούς που επιζητούν τη χρεωκοπία μας όσο το δυνατό πιο γρήγορα ?. Ελεος πιά !!!



...έτσι όπως γίνονται,και εννοώ τον τρόπο που γίνονται και τους ανθρώπους που τις διοργανώνουν,ε ναι...για πλάκα γίνονται...για να δικαιολογήσουν τον μισθό τους απο εκεί που τον εισπράττουν....χρόνιααααααα τώρα......

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα...

Πριν επιστρέψουμε ας κάνω κι εγώ ένα μικρό οφτόπικ. Προχτές (την ημέρα των κινητοποιήσεων) το πρωί έμαθα ότι ένα φίλος μου είναι Ύπαρχος σε ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο 90.000 gt, με μαλτέζικη σημαία και home port κυρίως το Μαϊάμι. Κατεβαίνοντας στον Πειραιά το μεσημέρι είδα τις κινητοποιήσεις. Οπότε μου ήρθε η απορία πως Έλληνες ναυτικοί δουλεύουνε στο Μαϊάμι, στο ¶μστερνταμ, στο Κέηπτάουν που δεν υπάρχει καμποτάζ και αν αρθεί εδώ δε θα βρίσκουν δουλεία. Μάλιστα όταν εδώ θα έχουν το πλεονέκτημα να είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τις θάλασσες, την κουλτούρα και τις διαδικασίες, να κατέχουν αυτο που γράφουν οι πιλότοι local knowledge.

Μια ακόμα απορία, όλα τα χρόνια δένουν στον Πειραιά και σε άλλα ελληνικά λιμάνια βαπόρια με ξένη σημαία. Ποια η διαφορά αν αντί να δένουν μόνο παίρνον και αφήνουν επιβάτες από εδώ; Νομίζω ότι εκτός από να δένουν θα πάρουν και στόρια από την Ελλάδα, θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ελληνικά αεροδρόμια και ελληνικά μέσα μεταφοράς. 

Σίγουρα χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση των υποδομών προκειμένου να αυξηθεί η κίνηση της κρουαζιέρας. Και εκεί πιστεύω ότι είναι το στοίχημα ώστε να αποφέρει καρπούς η άρση το καμποτάζ αλλιώτικα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι είτε υπάρχει είτε δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Rocinante

> Αν νομίζετε οτι οι οποιες κινητοποιήσεις γίνονται είτε για πλάκα, ειτε για να προβληθούν κάποιοι κατευθυνόμενοι συνδικαλιστές, μαλλον είστε εκτος πραγματικότητας. Εδω κοντεύουμε να γίνουμε ξένοι μέσα στην ίδια την πατρίδα μας, ξεχαρβαλώνονται θεμελιώδη εργασιακά δικαιώματα και οι οποιες κινητοποιήσεις που λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν, θα τις χαρακτηρίσουμε δήθεν ως πλήγμα για τον τουρισμό μας η' οτι δήθεν δυσφημούμαστε πού ?. Σε αυτούς που επιζητούν τη χρεωκοπία μας όσο το δυνατό πιο γρήγορα ?. Ελεος πιά !!!


Εσυ λοιπον despo που εισαι εντος πραγματικοτητας, και τα βρισκεις ολα λογικα, δες τι εκανε μια σοβαρη εταιρεια που σεβεται τους πελατες της.
ΕΔΩ !!!!!!
Και δεν συνεχιζω γιατι θα παρεκτραπω.
Ας παρουν θεση και αλλοι που δεν εχουν μιλησει..

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εσυ λοιπον despo που εισαι εντος πραγματικοτητας, και τα βρισκεις ολα λογικα, δες τι εκανε μια σοβαρη εταιρεια που σεβεται τους πελατες της.
> ΕΔΩ !!!!!!
> Και δεν συνεχιζω γιατι θα παρεκτραπω.
> Ας παρουν θεση και αλλοι που δεν εχουν μιλησει..



Μόλις τώρα θα το ανέβαζα και γω...Το διάβασα και έχω απίστευτα νεύρα αλλά και ντρέπομαι πραγματικά...

----------


## fotini86

Λογικο και επομενο .... αυτο δεν θελαμε (η μαλλον δεν θελανε καποιοι) ;;;; .... :Sad: 

Φανταζομαι πως αυτο ηταν μονο η αρχη, θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες εταιριες

----------


## odyseus

> Εσυ λοιπον despo που εισαι εντος πραγματικοτητας, και τα βρισκεις ολα λογικα, δες τι εκανε μια σοβαρη εταιρεια που σεβεται τους πελατες της.
> ΕΔΩ !!!!!!
> Και δεν συνεχιζω γιατι θα παρεκτραπω.
> Ας παρουν θεση και αλλοι που δεν εχουν μιλησει..


 

Μια χαρά!!!! Θα χάσουν την δουλεία τους 400 για το χατίρι 30 χαραμοφαιδων!!!
Γιατί μη μου πει κανείς ότι ήταν παραπάνω από 30 οι κοπρίτες (δήθεν ναυτεργάτες) προχθές στού Ξαβέρι;

----------


## cruiser

> Μια χαρά!!!! Θα χάσουν την δουλεία τους 400 για το χατίρι 30 χαραμοφαιδων!!!
> Γιατί μη μου πει κανείς ότι ήταν παραπάνω από 30 οι κοπρίτες (δήθεν ναυτεργάτες) προχθές στού Ξαβέρι;


AN  TO ZENITH  ZUTOUSE  100 ELLHNES NAUTIKOUS  GIA NA NAUTOLOGHSH  
TA SWMATEIA DEN EICAN NA TO KALUYOUN !!!!!  
TWRA ECASAN THN DOULEIA TOUS 400 ATOMA  KAI  POSA  ESODA CAQHKAN
APO THN AKURWSH TOU PEIRAIA  OLH TH SEZON ?????
AN DEN EINAI BLAKES  TOTE EINAI UPOPTOI !!!!
NTROPH!!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην ΠΝΟ θα είχα να τους ρωτήσω μόνο το έξης : Αν αύριο απαγορεύσουν να σε όλα τα πλοία με Ελληνική σημαία  να κάνουν embarkation – disembarkation σε όλα τα λιμάνια του κόσμου τι θα μας πουν ?Όχι ότι θα συμβεί αλλά λεμε ....
Και το άλλο είναι γιατί απαγορεύουμε την έναρξη τις κρουαζιέρας από Πειραιά, και όχι την μη προσέγγιση των πλοίων με ξένη σημαία ?Να μην έρθουν ρε φίλε καθόλου ! Διότι δεν καταλαβαίνω την διαφορά !!!Τι κερδίσαμε τωρα !Τι!
Και μετά την ακύρωση των ταξιδιών του Zenith ,τι ?νιώθουν περηφάνια που κάποιοι δεν θα έχουν δουλειά αύριο !!!
Δυστυχώς ζούμε σε μια χώρα που κάνει ότι θέλει ο καθένας !

----------


## Rocinante

Υπαρχουν φημες οτι ενδεχομενως η εταιρεια να εχει απλως στειλει τελεσιγραφο για αναστολη των προσεγγισεων του Zenith ζητωντας κατι απλο και αυτονοητο. Τη διαβεβαιωση οτι δεν επαναληφθουν τα προχθεσινα αισχη. Ο προεδρος την επιτροπης που συστηθηκε για το θεμα του Καμποταζ κος Ανωμεριτης εχει ξεκινησει σηζητησεις με τους ενδιαφερομενους φορεις και ως το τελος Μαιου θα εχουν βγει τα συμπερασματα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι τη διαβεβαιωση για ομαλη προσεγγιση του Zenith στο λιμανι δεν ξερουν ποιος πρεπει να την δωσει γιατι μετα την καταργηση του ΥΕΝ  εμπλεκονται πολλες αλλες γραμματιες και υπουργεια. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι τη διαβεβαιωση για ομαλη προσεγγιση του Zenith στο λιμανι δεν ξερουν ποιος πρεπει να την δωσει γιατι *μετα την καταργηση του ΥΕΝ* εμπλεκονται πολλες αλλες γραμματιες και υπουργεια.


Το Υπουργειο Γεωργια !
Απο κει να καταλαβεις οτι την ναυτιλια την εχουν ΟΛΟΙ για χεσιμο !!! :Mad:

----------


## Rocinante

Μαστροκωσταααα Σουςςςςςςς ντροπη  :Very Happy: 
Και επειδη θες απαντησεις να σε βοηθησω λιγο να δεις με ποιους εχεις να κανεις.
ΕΔΩ και ΕΔΩ 
Απο τους δευτερους δε, βλεπω οτι η γλωσσα που χρησημοποιουν ειναι παρομοια με ανακοινωση που εξεδωσα σε προηγουμενο ποσταρισμα. Ειναι αυτο που λενε "φρεσκος λογος" :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## despo

Μηπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι ειδικότητας (στεριά, θάλασσα,αέρα) ειναι οι 400 που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους ?. Μηπως και ναυτολογήθηκαν για 1 βράδυ στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που αποχωρεί απο την Ελλάδα, οπως ανακοίνωσαν ???.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μηπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι ειδικότητας (στεριά, θάλασσα,αέρα) ειναι οι 400 που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους ?. Μηπως και ναυτολογήθηκαν για 1 βράδυ στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που αποχωρεί απο την Ελλάδα, οπως ανακοίνωσαν ???.


Οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κανενας δεν θα χασει τη δουλεια του αν ειναι οπως τα λες.
Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα;
despo εσυ αυτο καταλαβες οτι ειναι το προβλημα;
Μαλλον συμφωνεις με αυτο που εγινε στο λιμανι  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος συμφωνεί η' διαφωνεί. Τελικά έχει αντιληφθεί κανείς τι συμβαίνει τη σήμερον ημέραν ?. Υπάρχει ανεργία αραγε στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα η' τους κατέβηκε σε κάποιους 'τρελούς' να πάνε να κλείσουν το λιμάνι ?. Αν αυριο μας κόψουν τον 13ο/14ο μισθό, ποιος ο λόγος να ξεσηκώνεται ο κόσμος ?. Ας αμπαρωθούμε ολοι στα σπίτια μας, γιατι θα μας πάρουν χαμπάρι στο εξωτερικό και δεν θα πατήσει ουτε ενας τουρίστας. Και αν αυριο στην ακτοπλοία βάλουν Βούλγαρους/Ρουμάνους και διάφορους άλλους 'κοινοτικούς', πάλι τα κεφάλια μέσα ! Τελικά επειδή είμαι και χαζός, μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μου δώσει να καταλάβω ποιοί ωφελούνται απο την άρση του καμποτάζ ?. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω, είμαι και αμόρφωτος και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να μπώ στη σειρά 'των εκατοντάδων/χιλιάδων θέσεων εργασίας που θα δημιουργηθούν'. Εγώ πάντως απο τα πολύ λίγα που μπόρεσα να καταλάβω οτι η Ελληνική κρουαζιέρα τελειώνει.

----------


## Rocinante

> Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος συμφωνεί η' διαφωνεί. Τελικά έχει αντιληφθεί κανείς τι συμβαίνει τη σήμερον ημέραν ?. Υπάρχει ανεργία αραγε στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα η' τους κατέβηκε σε κάποιους 'τρελούς' να πάνε να κλείσουν το λιμάνι ?. Αν αυριο μας κόψουν τον 13ο/14ο μισθό, ποιος ο λόγος να ξεσηκώνεται ο κόσμος ?. Ας αμπαρωθούμε ολοι στα σπίτια μας, γιατι θα μας πάρουν χαμπάρι στο εξωτερικό και δεν θα πατήσει ουτε ενας τουρίστας. Και αν αυριο στην ακτοπλοία βάλουν Βούλγαρους/Ρουμάνους και διάφορους άλλους 'κοινοτικούς', πάλι τα κεφάλια μέσα ! Τελικά επειδή είμαι και χαζός, μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μου δώσει να καταλάβω ποιοί ωφελούνται απο την άρση του καμποτάζ ?. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω, είμαι και αμόρφωτος και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να μπώ στη σειρά 'των εκατοντάδων/χιλιάδων θέσεων εργασίας που θα δημιουργηθούν'. Εγώ πάντως απο τα πολύ λίγα που μπόρεσα να καταλάβω οτι η Ελληνική κρουαζιέρα τελειώνει.


despo καταλαβαινω απολυτα την αγωνια σου.
Νομιζω εδω μεσα ουδεις υπαρχει που να μην νιωθει την ανασφαλεια με τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις. Πρεπει ομως ολοι να καταλαβουν οτι εχουν μεριδιο ευθυνης. Αλλοι περισσοτεροι αλλοι λιγοτεροι. Απο αυτη τη λαιλαπα θα αργησουμε να βγουμε αλλα να μας γινει μαθημα. Και ολοι λενε τι φταιει ο λαος; Και ομως ο λαος φταιει.
Οσοι ασχολουναι με την ιστορια θα γνωριζουν την συζητηση που υπηρξε μεταπολεμικα εαν υπαρχει συνηπευθυνοτητα του Γρεμανικου λαου με το ναζιστικο καθεστος. Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι υπηρχε γιατι οταν υπηρχαν οι πρωτες νικες εκατομυρια γερμανων αποθεωναν το Χιτλερ για την υλοποιηση του πανγερμανισμου και της παγκοσμιας κυριαρχιας. Ελαχιστοι προσπαθησαν να τον σταματισουν.
Ετσι λοιπον φταιμε και εμεις. Μετα το 74 ειχαμε την χρυση ευκαιρια να δημιουργησουμε κατι νεο κατι φρεσκο κατι με προοπτικες για της επομενες γενιες. Ημασταν στο μηδεν και ξεκινουσαμε. Τωρα ειμαστε πολυ πιο κατω απο το μηδεν. Το γιατι το ξερουμε. Το πελατειακο πολιτικο συστημα η κατασπαταληση των δημοσιων πορων, η στρεβλωση των εργασιακων κανονων η αθλια εκπαιδευση η ανυπαρκτη αναπτυξη.Ολοι γκρινιαζαν αλλα ολοι βολευονταν με αυτη την κατασταση. Τα εβλεπαν ολοι αλλα κοιτουσαν αλλου. Και ολοι μαζι εξυμνουσαμε το μεγαλειο και την ψευτικη ακτινοβολεια των ολυμπιακων αγωνων της ντοπας. 
Και ολοι θαυμαζαμε την εισοδο στον σκληρο πυρηνα της ΟΝΕ. Ναι.... αλλα με δανικα. Και πανω απ ολα με το ψεμα οτι ειμαστε ο πανεξυπνος λαος και οι ξενοι οι ηλιθιοι. Και τωρα ειμαστε ο περιγελος ολων και ο κινδυνος μιας νεας παγκοσμιας οικονομικης κρισεως. ΚΥΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ...
Καποιοι λενε οτι αν τελικα χρεοκοπησουμε (επισημως ) θα πρεπει να κυνηγησουμε τους πολιτικους με τις πετρες. Πολυ συμφωνουν με αυτο γιατι το θεωρουν το δικαιοτερο. Ναι αλλα για να πουμε καποια πραγματα εξω απο τα δοντια καποιοι επιδιωκουν την χρεοκοποια (σαν και αυτους που εβαλαν τους γνωστους προχθεσινους κοπριτες γιατι βεβαια αυτοι το μυαλο που εχουν αθρoιστηκα ολοι τους δεν ξεπερνα ουτε το IQ μιας σαρδελας) διοτι πιστευουν οτι με την κοινωνικη αναταραχη θα ελθει η ανατροπη στο Χρηματοοικονομικοκοινωνικο κατεστημενο, το τελος της αστικης δημοκρατιας και επιτελους η κυριαρχια της δικτατοριας του προλεταριατου. Βλακωδες διοτι Α) οπως αποδειχθηκε και στα γεγονοτα του προηγουμενου Δεκεμβριου οσοι επενδυουν σε τετοιες καταστασεις τους τρωει το μαυρο σκοταδι Β) Γενικα οι Ελληνες ειναι ατομιστες και απιθαρχοι και το προαναφερθεν μοντελο προηποθετει προβατα. Οι Ελληνες μαλλον μοιαζουν με αγριοκατσικα. 
Οποτε τι γινεται τωρα. Δεν ξερω γιατι η μπαλα ειναι πλεον στα χερια αλλου που λεει ή θα κανεις αυτα που σου λεω ή σε αφηνω να αυτοδυαλυθεις. Και την μπαλα δεν την πηρε, μονοι μας την προσφεραμε.
Και αφου λοιπον στεναχωρησα τους φιλους που πιστευουν στο μεγαλειο της Ελαδος και τους φιλους που περιμενουν τη μεγαλη αλλαγη σας καληνυχτω σας ευχομαι κουραγιο, εγω σε αυτο το θεμα δεν προκειται να ξανασυμμετασχω και επειδη ειναι και εκτος θεματος μπορειται να το αποσυρετε. Στο Nautilia.gr βρισκομαι δυομησι χρονια γιατι μου δινει την ευκαιρια να ξεφευγω απο την δυσκολη καθημερινοτητα οποτε παω να δω ενδιαφεροντα θεματα.
Καλη σας νυχτα και ο θεος σωζει το Horsa...

----------


## Στέφανος

είμαι επάνω σε καράβι που το μετασκευάζουν ... πανικός, κόσμος, ένας οργασμός δουλειάς .... φρρρρρ μία σφυρίκτρα, στάση εργασίας. Γιατί ρωτάω [ο άσχετος]. ποιά τα αιτήματα? 
πλοικτήτες και εργολάβοι σε απόγνωση, πολλές οι στάσεις και οι απεργίες, το καράβι είχε ήδη αναγγείλει δρομολόγια για Ιούλιο,  δυο μήνες χρόνος και δεν έχουν τελειώσει τα σίδερα ...

με τα πολλά αφού ικανοποιήθηκε το μονο αίτημα το καράβι ετοιμάστηκε και έφυγε στην ώρα του ...[ ξαναγύρισε στα πάτρια προ ολίγου ...]

μετά άλλο καράβι. 
στο σωματείο : -θέλω 300
- Θα πάρεις κι άλλους 50 από μένα
- είναι πολλοί δεν θα βγαίνω
- 50
- δεν παίρνω κανέναν
το  συνεργείο δεν έμπαινε μέσα από τους απεργούς που ήταν στο Πέραμα, τι Λιμενικό τι ιστορίες, ...

τελικά το αίτημα [όμοιο με το πρώτο] ικανοποιήθηκε: πρόσληψη για πόσο κόσμο που ΔΕΝ πάτησε ποτέ το πόδι του στο καράβι. χιλιάδες ευρώ σε εργατοπατέρες που ζούν εις βάρος των επιχειρηματιών αλλά ΚΥΡΙΩΣ των εργατών τα συμφέροντα των οποίων υποτίθεται υπερασπίζουν.

γιατί τελικά αυτοί οι εργάτες έμειναν εντελώς άνεργοι αφού πλέον δεν φτιάχνει κανενας κάποιο σοβαρό έργο.

όσο για το Ζενίθ :πολλοί έχουν την απορία. Πώς ζούν αυτοί οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι αφού οι φάτσες τους κυκλοφορούν σε πολλά μέρη καθημερινώς. τι είναι? ναυτεργάτες? δάσκαλοι? τιμημένη αγροτιά? [κατά τον Χάρυ Κλύν κάνοντας τον Κύρκο...]

σόρρυ για το (όχι τόσο) εκτός θέματος αλλά δεν μπορούμε να βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας και μετά να λέμε πώς φταίει ο ανθελληνισμός των Γερμανών! γιατί για το Ζενίθ φταίνε και οι "διαμαρτυρόμενοι" και -κυρίως- η ανοχή του κράτους το οποίο δεν τολμάει να επιβάλλει τον νόμο, έστω και στοιχειωδώς!

----------


## despo

Παντως παρ'όλη την αναστάτωση η εταιρεία (δεν νομίζω οτι θα μπορουσε να κανει και διαφορετικα, αφου έχει ηδη ανακοινώσει τα προγράμματά της) συνεχίζει κανονικότα τις αναχωρήσεις απο Πειραιά καθε Δευτέρα.

----------


## BOLCARIB

το παρακατω αρθρο απο την Ναυτεμπορικη ειναι η απαντηση σε ολους τους φιλους της ΠΝΟ που αντιδρουν στην αρση του καμποταζ (τι θα επρεπε να κανω εγω στην δικη μου περιπτωση που απο δολο βρεθηκα ανεργος και στο γραφειο που δουλευα απασχολουνται τωρα ενας Ιταλος και μια Ελβετιδα? Να κανω απεργεια πεινας σε ενδειξη διαμαρτηριας γιατι τα ελληνοπουλα ειναι ανεργα και οι ξενοι μας περνουν τις δουλειες? Ελευθερη αγορα ειναι πλεον και ο καθενας απο εμας εφοσον εχει τα προσοντα μπορει να παει σε οποιαδηποτε ευρωπαικη χωρα να δουλεψει. Δεν ειμαι κατα της θεωριας της ΠΝΟ οτι εχουμε ανεργους ναυτικους που θα μπορουσαν να πιασουν θεσεις στα κρουαζιεροπλοια που θα ερθουν στον πειραια για κυκλικες κρουαζιερες αλλα δεν μπορει νε τσαμπουκα, πορειες και αλλες μεθοδους που μας κανουν ρεζιλι διεθνως να περασουμε αυτην την αποψη).

'' Εντυπωσιακή ώθηση στις τοπικές οικονομίες δίνει η κρουαζιέρα σύμφωνα με μελέτη της GP Wild and Business Research and Economic Advice (BREA), με τίτλο «Contribution of Cruise Tourism to the economies of Europe 2009». Σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη στα εδάφη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης υπολογίζεται ότι με κάθε αύξηση δαπάνης ύψους ενός εκατ. ευρώ από τον κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας δημιουργείται επιχειρηματική παραγωγή ύψους 2,7 εκατ. ευρώ και ακόμη 22 νέες θέσεις εργασίας.

Επίσης στα κυριότερα συμπεράσματα της μελέτης επισημαίνεται:

- Οι άμεσες εισπράξεις, για το 2008, από τον κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας για την ελληνική οικονομία το 2008 ανήλθαν σε 471 εκατ. ευρώ που αντιστοιχούν στο 3,3% επί του συνόλου των 15 δισ. ευρώ που ήταν οι άμεσες εισπράξεις στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

- Από το σύνολο των 4,6 εκατ. επιβατών κρουαζιέρας της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης μόνο 472.000 δηλαδή 10,1% ξεκίνησαν από την Ελλάδα.

- Από τις 21,7 εκατ. επισκέψεις οι 4,3 εκατ. έγιναν στον ελλαδικό χώρο δηλαδή 19,6% του συνόλου της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Από τα στοιχεία αυτά γίνεται φανερό ότι με τα σημερινά δεδομένα (που δεν έχει αρθεί ακόμα ο προστατευτισμός στην κρουαζιέρα, και δεν έχουν ληφθεί μέτρα προσέλκυσης, όπως οι κατάλληλες λιμενικές υποδομές) παρουσιάζεται μεγάλη ζήτηση για επισκέψεις (19,6%), αλλά μικρότερο ποσοστό 10,1% για homeporting.

- Η μέση δαπάνη ανά επιβάτη σε κάθε λιμάνι που επισκέπτεται είναι 60 ευρώ. Το ποσό αυτό αγγίζει τα 90 ευρώ στο λιμάνι που χρησιμοποιείται σαν homeport. Σημειώνεται ότι το παραπάνω ποσό δεν περιλαμβάνει έξοδα για αεροπορικά εισιτήρια κ.ά τα οποία αφορούν τα άμεσα έξοδα των κρουαζιερόπλοιων που ξοδεύονται για υπηρεσίες στο homeport.

- Το σύνολο των εργαζόμενων, που εξαρτάται είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα στη χώρα από τον κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας φτάνει τις 10.775 θέσεις εργασίας πλήρους απασχόλησης δηλαδή 3,5% του συνόλου των 311.000 της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης. Παράλληλα οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί που εργάζονται στη κρουαζιέρα στη χώρα μας υπολογίζονται σε περίπου 800. Πάντως τα στοιχεία της μελέτης δεν ξεκαθαρίζουν σε ποιους κλάδους ανήκουν οι υπόλοιπες θέσεις που χρηματοδοτούνται με 471 εκατ. ευρώ καθώς επίσης και το ύψος των εισπράξεων που λαμβάνει το κράτος λόγω φόρων άμεσων ή έμμεσων.

- Το 2008 υπήρχαν οκτώ κρουαζιερόπλοια με ελληνική σημαία συνολικής χωρητικότητας 143.000 grt και 5.790 berths. Τα στοιχεία για το 2009 καταγράφονται έξι κρουαζιερόπλοια συνολικής χωρητικότητας 119.000 grt και 4.724 berths.

- Από το σύνολο των 10 δισ. ευρώ που αφορά αμοιβές προσωπικού για το σύνολο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, ποσό 273 εκατ. ευρώ δηλαδή 2,7% διαχέεται στους κλάδους της ελληνικής οικονομίας.''

----------


## blueseacat

* 
Στη Διυπουργική η άρση του καμποτάζ*

                      Πρώτη καταχώρηση :www.zougla.gr Δευτέρα, 7 Ιουνίου 2010, 10:22                      

                      Προσπάθεια να  διευθετηθεί το θέμα με την άρση του καμποτάζ καταβάλλει η κυβέρνηση.
 Στη Διυπουργική Επιτροπή, η οποία  συνεδριάζει σήμερα, θα εξεταστεί το σχέδιο νόμου για την άρση του  καμποτάζ στην κρουαζιέρα με το μοντέλο που «προκρίνεται» να μοιάζει με  αυτό που ισχύει στην Ιταλία και την Ισπανία.
 Πάντως, ήδη έχει επέλθει μία υπό όρους  και προϋποθέσεις συμφωνία της κυβέρνησης με τα συνδικάτα των ναυτεργατών  για την άρση του καμποτάζ στα ξένα κρουαζιερόπλοια.

Το τελικό κείμενο του σχεδίου νόμου, που θα εξετασθεί στη Διυπουργική  υπό την προεδρία του πρωθυπουργού, αποτελεί, προφανώς, «κοινής ωφέλειας»  συμβιβασμό.

----------


## Leo

Τα τελευταία νέα για το θέμα από την Ναυτεμπορική *εδώ*.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Η κρουαζιέρα βυθίζεται στα κενά του νόμου!*
Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## mastrokostas

Όπως διαβάζουμε πάρα κάτω δημοσίευμα της ιστοσελιδας WWW Marinews .gr , δόθηκαν κάποια κίνητρα για τις εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας ,ούτως ώστε να αυξηθεί η προσέλευση πλοίων τα επόμενα χρόνια σε λιμάνια τις Ελλάδος .
Αυτό όμως που δεν ακούσαμε ακόμη είναι μέτρα για τον εξυχρονισμό του επιβατικού λιμένα Πειραια ,όπου επικρατούν συνθήκες ντροπής . 


<<Στα 3,9 ευρώ το τέλος ανά επιβάτη

-Κίνητρα για την κρουαζιέρα από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση 

- Υπουργική Απόφαση για τον καθορισμό του ύψους της εισφοράς για περιηγητικούς πλόες από πλοία με σημαία τρίτων χωρών με αφετηρία ελληνικό λιμένα και παροχή κινήτρων 

Κίνητρα στις εταιρείες κρουαζιέρας για να ναυτολογούν Έλληνες ναυτικούς και να πιάνουν περισσότερα ελληνικά λιμάνια τα κρουαζιερόπλοια δίνει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση με την απόφαση που υπέγραψε σήμερα ο υπουργούς Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης. 
Ειδικότερα, πρόκειται για υπουργική απόφαση για τον καθορισμό του ύψους της εισφοράς για περιηγητικούς πλόες από πλοία με σημαία τρίτων χωρών με αφετηρία ελληνικό λιμένα και παροχή κινήτρων: 
α) το ποσό της εισφοράς ορίζεται, ανά επιβάτη και ανά κυκλικό περιηγητικό ταξίδι, στο ποσό των ευρώ τριών και ενενήντα πέντε λεπτών (3,95).
β) το ποσό της εισφοράς μειώνεται κατά ποσοστό 20%, υπό τη ρητή προϋπόθεση ότι η εταιρία απασχολεί Έλληνες ναυτικούς, σε αριθμό που αντιστοιχεί τουλάχιστον στο 1% του συνολικού αριθμού των μελών του πληρώματος. 
γ) το ποσό της εισφοράς μειώνεται κατά ποσοστό 7% για κάθε επιπλέον ελληνικό λιμάνι που προσεγγίζει το πλοίο, ρητά εξαιρουμένου του αφετηρίου, κατά την διάρκεια του ίδιου περιηγητικού πλου, σύμφωνα με το δηλούμενο πρόγραμμα ταξιδιών της εταιρίας.

δ) Η μείωση που προκύπτει, με τη χρήση του δικαιώματος της περιπτώσεως β΄ του παρόντος άρθρου, υπολογίζεται επί του ποσού της αρχικής εισφοράς, ενώ η αντίστοιχη μείωση που προκύπτει με τη χρήση του δικαιώματος της περιπτώσεως γ΄, υπολογίζεται, έκαστη φορά, επί του μειωμένου ποσού, με όποιον τρόπο και αν αυτό προκύπτει.

« Υπέγραψα την απόφαση όπως προβλέπεται από το νόμο και τη σύμβαση για τον καθορισμό του τέλους και των κινήτρων για την κρουαζιέρα. Θεωρώ ότι από σήμερα ξεκινάει μία νέα ημέρα για την κρουαζιέρα, για την πατρίδα μας. Η απόφαση αυτή δίνει κίνητρα στις εταιρείες για να πιάνουν περισσότερα ελληνικά λιμάνια τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, δίνει κίνητρα για να προσλάβουν Έλληνες ναυτικούς, δίνει κίνητρα για να μπορέσει να αναπτυχθεί η χώρα μας, να αναπτυχθούν τα λιμάνια μας» επεσήμανε ο υπουργός και προσέθεσε:

«Οι πληροφορίες που έχω είναι ότι έγινε δεκτή με πολύ ενθουσιασμό από τις εταιρείες και θεωρώ ότι από σήμερα ξεκινά, ανατέλλει θα έλεγα μια νέα περίοδος για την κρουαζιέρα από το 2011 και η οποία θα κορυφωθεί το 2012. Με τους φορείς και τα εταιρείες έγινε μία διεξοδική συζήτηση όπως γνωρίζετε και όλα αυτά τα θέματα έχουν λυθεί μέσα από την σύμβαση την οποία θα την πάρετε μόλις υπογραφεί - αφού πρώτα πάρουμε ΦΕΚ - στην απόφαση για το τέλος και τα άλλα κίνητρα".>>


Πηγη :www.marinews.gr

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ευχαριστοι οιωνοι, προσωπικα κραττω μικρο καλαθι, λογω ιστορικου αυτης της χωρας στην αφερεγγυωτητα.
Μακαρι να εχει ανταποκριση απ τις Ναυτιλιακες αν και το 2011 μαλλον πρεπει να θεωρειται χαμενο λογω της τεραστιας καθυστερησης στην ολοκληρωση του ΝΣ,
αφου οι μεγαλες εταιρειες προγραμματιζουν συνηθως ενα ετος πριν τους λιμενες προσεγγισης-_ποσο μαλλον αφετηριας/τερματισμου_-.
-Μενει να δημοσιευτει και επισημα αν ο ΟΛΠ αυξησει τελικα τα τελη ελλιμενισμου οπως ψυθιριζεται στο λιμανι και μαλιστα λενε για διπλασιασμο του τρεχοντος κοστους.
Οπωσδηποτε θα πρεπει να ξανασκεφτουν εκει στο ΔΣ γιατι για να αυξησης τα λιμανιατικα στον Πειραια θα πρεπει να συνυπολογισεις και που κυμαινεται το κοστος προσεγγισης και στα αλλα Ευρωπαικα Λιμανια τα λεγομενα ανταγωνιστικα για την Ευρωπαικη αγορα λογω γεωγραφικης θεσης οπου βεβαια και οι παρεχωμενες υπηρεσιες απεχουν κατα πολυ για να διατυπωθει ετσι λιγο διακριτικα.
-Ενα αλλο βεβαια θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο θα ανταποκριθει η εγχωρια αγορα κατωτερων πληρωματων στην διεκδηκηση του ο"ορου"που καλως συμπεριληφθηκε στην ατζεντα που ομως δυσκολευομαι να φανταστω αριθμο προσοντουχου προσωπικου στα προτυπα που οι Ναυτιλιακες φυσικα οριζουν.
Οψωμεθα λοιπον και ελπιζουμε για το καλυτερο...

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή και τα τρία τελευταία εναπομείναντα υπο Ελληνική σημαία πλοία, θα τα βλέπουμε πια με τις λεγόμενες 'ευρωπαικές/κοινοτικές' ?.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή το άρθρο που είδαμε εδώ μου ερχεται μια ερώτηση "ποιός πληρώνει την ελληνική σημάια και το καμποτάζ;" 

Μήπως η απάντηση είναι ότι τα πληρώνουν οι έλληνες ναυτικοί; Δηλαδή το κίνητρο για την ελληνική σημαία να είναι χαρισμένες εισφορές στο ΝΑΤ;
Μήπως είναι αυτό που έυστοχα είπα ο μαστρο Κώστας:



> Δυστυχώς ο Έλληνας ναυτικός είναι μια Ferrari που προσπαθούν να την κάνουν Lada και να την πουλήσουν στην τιμή της Ferrari .


Έχει ξαναγραφτεί ότι έλληνες ναυτικοί δουλεύουν σε ξένες εταιρείες και  παρά την προσφορά φθηνότερων πληρωμάτων και την ανυπαρξία υποχρέωσης από τις αρχές. Μπορούμε να καταλλάβουμε τι σημάινει αυτό.

Τι κάναμε λοιπόν είπαμε: "Βάλε ελληνική σημαία θα έχεις την προστασία του καμποτάζ και θα έχεις και έλληνες ναυτικούς με τους μισθούς τους μισούς από όσο θα πλήρωνες αν τους ναυτολογούσαες στο Μαϊάμι, μια και εκεί στο μισθό θα συμεπριλαμβανόταν και η εξαγορά της υπηρεσίας ενώ τώρα θα σου χαρίζουμε τις εισφορές". Καταρχη καλό φαίνεται το κράτος παίρνει φόρους, ο ναυτκός βρίσκει δουλειά και βάζει υπηρεσία, ο εφοπλιστής δεν πληρώνει όλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Το μόνο ζημιωμένο είναι το ΝΑΤ, και ο έλληνας ναυτικός απολαμβάνει τις χειρότερες υπηρεσίες υγείας από όλα τα ταμεία συγκριτικά με τις εισφορές που πληρώνει (μπορώ να το αποδείξω με παραδείγματα). Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά ο έλληνας ναυτικός πληρώνει πάλι τη νύφη.

Όλες οι χώρες που θέλουν να υποστηρίξουν την σημαία τους επενδύουν κεφάλαια για αυτό είτε κεφάλαια από φόρους που δεν εισπράτουν όταν χρησιμοποιούν φορολογικά κίνητρα, είτε επενδύουν κεφάλαια σε δραστηριότες ώστε η σημαία να αποτελεί ένδειξη αξιοπιστίας και να προτιμάται αφού θα φέρνει μικρότερα ασφάλιστρα, λιγότερους ελέγχους από PSC κ.λπ.

Δεν λέω να γίνει η ελληνική σημαίοα σημάι ευκαιρίας. Πριν καιρό σε μια παρέα συζητούσαμε (αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έγραψα κι εδώ μέσα) ότι αρκετα κρουαζιερόπλοια που περνάνε από τον Πειραιά έχουν Ιταλούς αξιωματικούς και κάνεμ μια υπόθεση μήπως σχετίζεται με το αυστηρό Port State Control των ιταλικών λιμανιών. 

Για να το εξηγήσω η Ελλάδα με μια από τις κύριες πηγές εσόδων της τον τουρισμό έχει κάθε δικάιωμα και κανένας δεν μπορέι να της αρνηθεί να θέσει αυστηρούς κανόνες και ελέγχους με στόχο την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος αφού για παράδειγμα μια πετρελαιοκηλίδα στα ανοιχτά κάποιου νησιού μπορέι να αποφέρει τράστια οικονομική καταστροφή. Υπάρχει νομοθεσία διεθνής (MARPOL,) αλλά και ευρωπαική που ορίζει τις υποχρεώσεις για Flag State Control αλλά και Port State Control. Ας αξιοποιήσει τους έμπειρους έλληνες ναυτικούς (σε εφαρμογή μάλιστα της προτροπής του IMO για δυνατότητα συνέχισης του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος στη στεριά στα προτεινόμενα κίνητρα για να πάνε οι νέοι στη θάλασσα) και να στελεχώει υπηρεσίες ελέγχου και να γίνονται συχνοί και αυστηροί έλεγχοι. Γιατί να μην αξιοποιήσει ναυτικούς που έχουν εμπειρία από ελέγχους της USCG, της AMSA κ.λπ.;. Δεν νομίζω να έκοψε καμία εταιρεία το Μαιάμι ή τη Γένοβα εξαιτίας των ελέγχων της USGC ή του ιταλικού PSC. 

Ας αναβαθμίστει τη ναυτική εκπέιδευση ώστε να είναι καλύτερα καταρτισμένος ο Έλληνας ναυτικός και να ξέρει ο άλλος ότι μπορέι να πληρώνει παραπάνω τον Έλληνα αλλά θα γλιτώνει πολλά από detentions και πρόστιμα. Αυτό ισχύει και σήμερα αλλά χάρη στους Έλληνες ναυτκούς και σε όσους τους γνωρίζουν δεν "διαφημήζεται" από το Ελληνικό Κράτος. Είμαστε η χώρα με τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλίς στην Ευρωπαική Ένωση και δεν έχουμε πάρει ούτε μία πρωτοβουλία στε θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ για τη ναυτιλία.

Αυτές ήταν μερικές σκόρπιες σκέψεις, συγνώμη αν κούρασα...

----------


## mastrokostas

Αφημένοι στην ίδια μιζέρια που μας διακρίνει σαν χώρα ! Ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε τον κώλο μας κάτω, και να πάρουμε αποφάσεις ξεκάθαρες και δημιουργικές για αυτόν τον τόπο !

Του κουτρούλη ο γάμος !

----------

